# Salut!



## Kinbote (Aug 23, 2008)

Salut tout le monde!

  A little on me; I'm a 23 year old graduate, originally from London, currently at the end of a year-long internship in New York. I’m an Irish national who speaks fluent French, on account of my father and mother respectively. I love reading, particularly classic literature, and (as hardly needs mentioning) like to think of myself as a writer, despite having very little to show for it.

  I’m hoping this forum will be a nice distraction from the day-to-day tedium of office work, as well as an opportunity to (figuratively) meet people with similar interests, because none of my peer group seem to share them and I can’t seem to find any of you out there in the world! Where are you all hiding?

  Anyway, I’m a bit of a perfectionist so it might take me a while to post some writing, but I look forward to reading others’ work and giving my advice.

  K.


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 24, 2008)

What on earth does 'salut tout le monde' mean? :lol: I don't speak french.

Hey and a warm welcome to ya, K. I can't seem to find any other writers in real life either...but somehow there seems to be a lot of'em here ;-). So what do you write?

-Sparky


----------



## Kinbote (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks Sparky.

It means 'Hello everybody' (more literally 'salutations to the world'!). I thought people might be tired with hello by now. lol.

I write (like to think I can write) contemporary fantasy. I'll like fantasy that's grounded in the real life, I think it's nice to be reminded how wonderful the world can be.

I also like to write a little poetry, but I'm still a bit of a dilettante there. How about you?

K.


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 24, 2008)

Sort of everything. Mainly novels (a lot of vampires :twisted:, but my my current project is Perfect Insanity, a sort of pschological suspense), but also short stories\novellas, a few screenplays, lyrics, and some fairly bad poetry. Don't mean to brag. I just have very wide interests.

And yeah, people are probably tired of 'hello.' Myself, I'm tired of saying 'hey and welcome to the forums.' ;-)


----------



## Kinbote (Aug 24, 2008)

Funny you should mention vampires. I seem to be watching nothing but vampire films lately. Completely unintentionally. I saw Fright Night yesterday, and then turned over to The Lost Boys sequel. Not good that one.

I look forward to reading some of your writing. 

K.


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 24, 2008)

If you really mean that, click some of the links in my signature :razz:

I usually don't like vampire movies, they don't focus on the cool aspects of vampires, just the blood and gore. I like a good horror movie too, vampires are just better than that. Now I'm gonna run away so this can be a proper intro thread instead of a discussion about vampires. (Fun though that sounds :-D)


----------



## Nickie (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello there, Kinbote, and welcome to the forum.


Ncikie


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 24, 2008)

Bienvenu Kinbote!  Since it's been years since I've taken a French class, I think I'll have to stop right there with the French.  

In any event, glad to have you with us!


----------



## Kinbote (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you both.


----------



## terrib (Aug 24, 2008)

welcome, kin. glad to have you, sweetie


----------



## WriterDude (Aug 24, 2008)

Heya, Kin. Hope Sparky didn't scare you off. She's creepy, but she means it well.


----------



## Lexy (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Kinbote
I'm a fan of fantasy myself. It easily makes up the bulk of my own writing. Looking forward to reading something of yours.


----------



## Kinbote (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Shinn (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey hey and welcome


----------



## Sam (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Kin.


----------

